
Blue Origin Makes Historic Rocket Landing - adwn
https://www.blueorigin.com/news/news/blue-origin-makes-historic-rocket-landing
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10620369](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10620369).

------
sciurus
See further discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10620369](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10620369)

